
Is it time to centralize hiring? - buenosiris
http://blog.hireart.com/is-it-time-to-centralize-hiring/
======
burgessaccount
Love this idea. Has always seemed amazing to me that there is almost no
science behind hiring, even at respectable companies that are optimizing and
testing everything else - sales, marketing, UX. Anything to get rid of the
hell of infinite, indistinguishable resumes!!

Disclaimer: I have a friend at the company. But I am a big fan of what they
do, apart from that, and think this analysis is very smart.

~~~
mtmail
Do you work at this company? I'm asking because your account is two years old
with four comments. Two comments a couple of days ago at the same article of
the same author
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11127360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11127360))
and now today, both praising the concept.

~~~
burgessaccount
No, I don't, actually! (I'm a writer). I have a friend at the company though,
so you're right - I follow and support their news. So yes, I'm totally biased,
but I'm also a big believer in what they do. Will add a disclaimer to my
comment.

